

Tracking down the person who tried to impersonate me - whitehat2k9
http://kevinzhang.org/posts/tracking-down-the-person-who-tried-to-impersonate-me.html

======
a_bonobo
I assume these names are real names? If you'll ever have a case in front of a
judge, public naming of (possible) suspects will only harm your case, I
recommend you remove the names or at least replace them.

